# Réglage contraste iMac G5



## Sencha (30 Juillet 2005)

Je souhaiterais savoir comment règler le contraste sur un iMac G5 20" (rev B). Je parle bien de CONTRASTE et non de luminosité (touches F14 et F15).   

En mettant la luminosité au minimum, seul règlage à priori possible, je trouve l'écran toujours trop clair pour mes pauvres petits yeux !!  Et ne me dites surtout pas d'acheter des lunettes de soleil ...  

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## kathy h (30 Juillet 2005)

Sencha a dit:
			
		

> Je souhaiterais savoir comment règler le contraste sur un iMac G5 20" (rev B). Je parle bien de CONTRASTE et non de luminosité (touches F14 et F15).
> 
> En mettant la luminosité au minimum, seul règlage à priori possible, je trouve l'écran toujours trop clair pour mes pauvres petits yeux !! Et ne me dites surtout pas d'acheter des lunettes de soleil ...
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses.



j'ai un iMac G5 et si je règle le contraste au minimum via F14 mon écran est noir !! t'es certain que ça marche chez toi 
Edit : un doute F14 c'est le contraste??


----------

